# .357 mag vs. .38 special



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Just a couple quick questions...

If I have a gun chambered for a .357 mag, can I shoot a .38 special and vice versa?

Also, ballistically, are these two rounds the same?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If it is a .357 you can shoot .38spls in it too. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Just a couple quick questions...
> 
> If I have a gun chambered for a .357 mag, can I shoot a .38 special and vice versa?
> 
> Also, ballistically, are these two rounds the same?


Yes. The only difference is the cylinder and chambers are longer to allow for the longer .357 Magnum cartridge. Revolvers headspace off the rim. Automatics headspace off the case mouth. That is why revolvers can allow for different length cartridges.

Depends on how they're loaded. This is like one of those 9mm +P+ vs. .357 Magnum questions or a .40 S&W vs. 10mm questions. From the factory you're going to have a gain in performance but the overwhelming majority of factory .357 Magnum is downloaded from the .357's potential for reasons beyond my understanding. But generally speaking the .357 Magnum is going to be traveling at higher velocities than the .38 Special giving superior performance though it could be downloaded even more to .38 levels(conversely .38 +P+ can also give low-end .357 performance). The .357 Magnum still has a pretty good record for defensive use even with today's downloaded factory ammunition.

To sum it up, the .357 Magnum has more usable case capacity and can be safely loaded for higher pressures.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Cool, thanks guys.


----------



## Deadcenter (Mar 14, 2007)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> If I have a gun chambered for a .357 mag, can I shoot a .38 special and vice versa?


Not quite 'vice versa' ... a .357 Magnum can fire .38 Special but a .38 Special CANNOT fire .357 Magnum rounds ...

38 is cheap to plink around with and work your way into full on .357 defense loads 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/357_Magnum


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Definitely not "vice-versa"*

Some old revolvers intended for the .38 Long Colt would chamber .357 Magnum ammo. I never saw one blow out the cylinder, but have seen some bulged cylinders, bulged enough to prevent cylinder rotation.

Bob Wright


----------

